# Job oppertunities and cost of living



## Abacaxi (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello,

I am 31 years old and I am originally from The Netherlands. I am currently living in Suriname (S.A.) and I have been living here for the last 5 years.
I have been working here in our family business, a retail store in general merchandise.

I did not finish my study Commercial Economics at college in The Netherlands.
I have experience working for a private bank at operational and jr consultant level.
I have experience as a assistant to the product management of a hardware tech firm. This was all in The Netherlands. And the last five years I have been working in our store here in Suriname as a floor/sales manager.
I also own a little company in the small scale gold mining industry, mostly consulting others in operational and logistics procedures.

I am going to follow a course in Logistics Management for a accredited diploma at college level via a dutch institution (e-learning, the exams I will take here at the embassy or I will make them in The Netherlands). And after that I will study Business Administration via the Open University in The Netherlands (also distance learning), this is for a Bachelors Degree.

My girlfriend is pregnant (....and the baby is mine , so I am going to be a (first time) father in March 2010. 
My girlfriend is from Brazil and speaks naturally fluent portuguese and reasonable english. I speak/write/read 70% portuguese.

My girlfriend is a professional hairstylist and she has her own salon here in Suriname.

:focus:
This was a little intro for you to get familiar with my situation in order to give me specific information that I am looking for 

We want to move to portugal end of 2010. At that time I will have my Logistics Management diploma.

My questions:

-With that Logistic Management diploma and my current working experience, what will be my changes on the portuguese job market ? My english is pretty descent I assume, my dutch is perfect and my portuguese is pretty good.

-What will be a starting salary in my situation ?

-What will be a normal price per month for renting a 2 bedroom appartment in a descent Lisbon (or other town's) neighborhood ? And furnished, not furnished prices ?

-What are nice neighborhoods to live in in Lisbon ?

-Any tips in general ? I have a year to prepare and I am able to travel for 3 weeks to Portugal to have a look.


btw
Although Suriname is a wonderful country, and it is a wonderful country to live in, we have decided that we do not want to raise our child here.
Crime is low but rising, the influence of the cocaine mafia is getting bigger and bigger (it already is pretty big), and politics are very unreliable.
We want to raise our child in a political stable and reliable country.


Thank you very much for your attention and thank you in advance for your replies.

Fica com deus,

Abacaxi


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

good luck with your plans.

Derek


----------

